# Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND, Dovecot & Nginx [ISPConfi



## Hamodi (30. Apr. 2012)

Hallo!
Habe alles Schritte durch auf 'nen 1und1-Rootserver bis zum Schluß gemacht!
Beim anmelden auf die Site: http://<meinserver>:8080 bekomme ich nur noch:

502 Bad Gateway
nginx/1.2.0

Was ist da schief gelaufen?


----------



## Hamodi (30. Apr. 2012)

*Es geht*

Hallo nochmal!
Nach einem reboot ist das Anmeldefenster da!


----------



## lebaal (9. Apr. 2013)

*MX-Einträge*

Hi,
ich hab leider wenig Ahnung, aber finde das Thema interessant/spannend und würde gern was lernen. Hab diese Anleitung auf ein wenig Hardware bei mir realisiert und es funktioniert weitgehend.

Weitgehend insofern, als das ich ein Mailkonto angelegt habe 
johannes@meinedomain.de nachdem ich in ISPConfig3 unter "E-Mail Domain" einen Eintrag mit "Server: debian-mb.meinedomain.de, Domain: meinedomain.de" erstellt habe.

Ich kann nun Mails versenden. Leider kann ich keine Mails empfangen.
Der Server hängt hinter einem Router, der aber eine feste IP hat (da bin ich sicher), aber ich bin mir unsicher, welche Ports ich forwarden muss (bisher: 8080, 22, 80, 443, 143, 25, 465, 585, 993, 995). Fehlen da welche?
Außerdem weiß ich nicht was ich in die MX-Einträge von united-domains eintragen muss.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.


----------



## lebaal (9. Apr. 2013)

*Problem auch gelöst*

hab das problem wieder gelöst:
der mx-record besteht aus "mail.meinedomain.de"
und ich musste beim server noch in die domains
"Server: debian-mb.meinedomain.de, Domain: mail.meinedomain.de" eintragen.
hat sich also alles .. GRINS!


----------



## logifech (9. Apr. 2013)

Und Port 21 für FTP (Falls du das brauchst).


----------



## lebaal (10. Apr. 2013)

*Anhangsgröße*

Ja stimmt .. aber einen FTP-Server hab ich gerade nicht..

Ich habe aber noch einen andere Frage: Wo kann ich die maximale Größe der Anhänge verändern? Ich find den Knopf nicht. 2MB finde ich doof.. 80MB wäre mal eine Ansage


----------

